# Mini losing access to Xfinity on Demand with 20.4.5



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

OK here's a strange one - my Minis with 20.4.5 are regularly losing access to Xfinity on Demand, and it was rock-solid before 20.4.5. The host Roamio always has access with no issues, and if I reboot the Mini it comes back with no problem. Everything else on the Mini works fine except XOD disappears after it's up and running.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I've seen this exact behavior ever since Xfinity on Demand has been available. Very annoying.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Same here. My wife says the Mini in our kitchen frequently can't connect to On Demand (Xfinity).

I'll suggest she reboot the Mini and try again. Hope there's a fix soon.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

In our case the XOD icon just disappears from the Mini after some period of time, but a reboot fixes it for a while. So you never get a chance to see if it will connect and play OnDemand stuff.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

My XL4 bombs out sometimes. XoD is pretty unreliable in my limited experience. I don't bother anymore, since there's no point to XoD on a well managed TiVo anyways.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL, tell that to my wife. She's been hooked on it ever since it showed up, so I get all the complaints about having to reboot the Minis.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> LOL, tell that to my wife. She's been hooked on it ever since it showed up, so I get all the complaints about having to reboot the Minis.


Watching what? Doesn't she record stuff on the TiVo?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

No, she watches what I get but prefers VoD. I'm actually glad that most of the crap she likes never shows up in the NPL.

And yeah, it's not stupid just because she likes it that way although I'm sure you're going to argue that.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> No, she watches what I get but prefers VoD. I'm actually glad that most of the crap she likes never shows up in the NPL.
> 
> And yeah, it's not stupid just because she likes it that way although I'm sure you're going to argue that.


Yeah. Why would she not use TiVo when it's available? VOD is a horrible mess compared to recording what you want on TiVo and viewing from there, and being able to FF commercials, and control everything locally. VOD is rather pointless when TiVo is available.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bigg said:


> Yeah. Why would she not use TiVo when it's available? VOD is a horrible mess compared to recording what you want on TiVo and viewing from there, and being able to FF commercials, and control everything locally. *VOD is rather pointless when TiVo is available.*


That is not a valid statement for everyone. For instance, I seldom use Xfinity OD, but I have found it very handy on occasion when I want to view, browse, or just sample scenes from older series or previous episodes of current series. Frankly, I was pleasantly surprised to discover what a nice addition it is to the panoply of options otherwise accessible on TiVo.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> That is not a valid statement for everyone. For instance, I seldom use Xfinity OD, but I have found it very handy on occasion when I want to view, browse, or just sample scenes from older series or previous episodes of current series. Frankly, I was pleasantly surprised to discover what a nice addition it is to the panoply of options otherwise accessible on TiVo.


It's a perfectly valid statement. VOD is an ugly, kludgy way for the provider to try and regain control over the content, instead of allowing the use local control over their own DVR. If you record everything you want to watch on the TiVo, there's no need to ever touch VOD.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

And once again we see that if Bigg proclaims it to be useless, it must be so.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bigg said:


> It's a perfectly valid statement. VOD is an ugly, kludgy way for the provider to try and regain control over the content, instead of allowing the use local control over their own DVR. If you record everything you want to watch on the TiVo, there's no need to ever touch VOD.


This is just not true IE when the USA killed Osama bin Laden, Mr. Obama cut in at 10:45Pm to give us that information, I lost the last 15 minutes of a program I was recording, VOD was the only way (that I would use) of getting that last part of the show, but it was a pain as I had to start the show and go do something else for 3/4 of an hour as this VOD program would not let you fast forward. I would say about once every few months I use VOD, my wife has used it for HBO/SHO movies.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

lessd said:


> This is just not true IE when the USA killed Osama bin Laden, Mr. Obama cut in at 10:45Pm to give us that information, I lost the last 15 minutes of a program I was recording, VOD was the only way (that I would use) of getting that last part of the show, but it was a pain as I had to start the show and go do something else for 3/4 of an hour as this VOD program would not let you fast forward. I would say about once every few months I use VOD, my wife has used it for HBO/SHO movies.


Yeah, that's what bittorrent is for.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bigg said:


> Yeah, that's what bittorrent is for.


I don't (or will not) use bittorrent.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

lessd said:


> I don't (or will not) use bittorrent.


You should get it. It's great. I run mine through a VPN to avoid any obnoxious copyright notices from my ISP.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bigg said:


> You should get it. It's great. I run mine through a VPN to avoid any obnoxious copyright notices from my ISP.


But you know what your doing when it comes to networks, I know what VPN is but don't know how to set one up (never needed to), and the number of times I would need Bittorrent is small, and with VOD Bittorrent is not worth the extra hassle (for me).


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

lessd said:


> I don't (or will not) use bittorrent.


Totally agree with you.  I'm not going to become part of the problem either. :up:


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

lessd said:


> But you know what your doing when it comes to networks, I know what VPN is but don't know how to set one up (never needed to), and the number of times I would need Bittorrent is small, and with VOD Bittorrent is not worth the extra hassle (for me).


The VPN programs/subscriptions out there today are basically one-click. The only option is where you connect to, which is useful to force a connection within the US if you're trying to stream music at the same time, as sometimes I'll get connected to London, and it breaks my streaming music, but other than that, it's super easy.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bigg said:


> The VPN programs/subscriptions out there today are basically one-click. The only option is where you connect to, which is useful to force a connection within the US if you're trying to stream music at the same time, as sometimes I'll get connected to London, and it breaks my streaming music, but other than that, it's super easy.


I am an expert on many things and now find them easy to do, so many of my friends call me to fix their computers, TiVos, or other things, I am sure if I spent any time learning VPN and BT I also could do what you do, but the few times a year I may need this service, it not worth the time to me.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

VOD is easier than bittorrent. And legal.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

buckyswider said:


> VOD is easier than bittorrent. And legal.


VOD is a mess and a PITA. Bittorrent is super easy.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

Gee, dunking a basketball is SO EASY for me. Can't understand why you're having such a problem with it.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

buckyswider said:


> Gee, dunking a basketball is SO EASY for me. Can't understand why you're having such a problem with it.


WHAT?!?!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

buckyswider said:


> Gee, dunking a basketball is SO EASY for me. Can't understand why you're having such a problem with it.





Bigg said:


> WHAT?!?!


It called *sarcasm*


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

lessd said:


> It called *sarcasm*


Adding sarcasm doesn't make that statement make any sense whatsoever either!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Neither does most of your obvious trolling about the Bigg way.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Neither does most of your obvious trolling about the Bigg way.


I'm not trolling. I really do use bittorrent, and it really is a good solution, and Comcast's VOD really does suck.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Both of which are just your opinion - you're trolling when you constantly present your opinion as the one and only truth, when it obviously is not to the rest of us. And then when you just repeat the same crap when you're called out on the fact that your way is not the only way, you're trolling.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> Both of which are just your opinion - you're trolling when you constantly present your opinion as the one and only truth, when it obviously is not to the rest of us. And then when you just repeat the same crap when you're called out on the fact that your way is not the only way, you're trolling.


*WOW*, go man go!!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Both of which are just your opinion - you're trolling when you constantly present your opinion as the one and only truth, when it obviously is not to the rest of us. And then when you just repeat the same crap when you're called out on the fact that your way is not the only way, you're trolling.


I can tell you exactly why bittorrent is great and Comcast VOD sucks.

Bittorrent:
1. Easy to use and search.
2. Massive selection of content.
3. Commercials are cut out.
4. You can play the downloads on whatever you want.

Comcast VOD:
1. Horrible, slow interface.
2. Difficult to find anything.
3. Forced commercials with FF sometimes locked out.
4. Slow, buggy controls.
5. Limited selection.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Which has nothing to do with what I said. 

It's like talking to a wall - you're either too young and brash or too dense to realize that all you're doing is making yourself look like an arrogant jerk. Or you're just doing it to troll.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

slowbiscuit said:


> Which has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> It's like talking to a wall - *you're either too young and brash or too dense* to realize that all you're doing is making yourself look like an arrogant jerk. Or you're just doing it to troll.


So you're ruling out the possibility that he's young, brash AND dense?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Which has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> It's like talking to a wall - you're either too young and brash or too dense to realize that all you're doing is making yourself look like an arrogant jerk. Or you're just doing it to troll.


Well that's where your stupid, judgmental comment came from.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bigg said:


> Well that's where your stupid, judgmental comment came from.


Now now lets play nice kids or our mothers will take us back home.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Bigg said:


> It's a perfectly valid statement. VOD is an ugly, kludgy way for the provider to try and regain control over the content, instead of allowing the use local control over their own DVR. If you record everything you want to watch on the TiVo, there's no need to ever touch VOD.


That's BS. I use it to catch up on random episodes of series I missed. You catch an episode of something and realize you want to see the rest of it. And if I see something I want to record, and I can actually watch it now, I will if it's on XOD. Yes it's not the beautiful interface of Tivo. Oh wait, yes it is. You can search for shows through the Tivo interface and choose XOD as your viewing option. It's only kludgy if you go through it as your first option. And sometimes I see something that Amazon will charge for but is free on XOD.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

OT:

I haven't had to use it yet, but tivovommunity.com provides the capability to put members on an Ignore List.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

dbpaddler said:


> That's BS. I use it to catch up on random episodes of series I missed. You catch an episode of something and realize you want to see the rest of it. And if I see something I want to record, and I can actually watch it now, I will if it's on XOD. Yes it's not the beautiful interface of Tivo. Oh wait, yes it is. You can search for shows through the Tivo interface and choose XOD as your viewing option. It's only kludgy if you go through it as your first option. And sometimes I see something that Amazon will charge for but is free on XOD.


You can't FF ads in many cases, and finding anything through the XoD interface is nearly impossible. The whole app bombs out about half the time, and the FF/RW controls are super slow since you actually can't really FF/RW, there's just those pre-recorded files. XoD is a horrible system, even as the best (least awful) of the VOD systems out there.

If I really want to see something that I can't get for free somewhere else or catch a re-run of in the next two weeks, I can pretty much always find it on bittorrent.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bigg said:


> You can't FF ads in many cases, and finding anything through the XoD interface is nearly impossible. The whole app bombs out about half the time, and the FF/RW controls are super slow since you actually can't really FF/RW, there's just those pre-recorded files. XoD is a horrible system, even as the best (least awful) of the VOD systems out there.
> 
> If I really want to see something that I can't get for free somewhere else or catch a re-run of in the next two weeks, I can pretty much always find it on bittorrent.


VOD works great on premium stations such as HBO etc as you can FF/RW, on Fox and ABC, no FF is allowed, however if your local station removes a program you want for say a big storm in the area you can use VOD to watch it, without the setup of Bittorrent, it happens (for me) only a few times a year.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

lessd said:


> VOD works great on premium stations such as HBO etc as you can FF/RW, on Fox and ABC, no FF is allowed, however if your local station removes a program you want for say a big storm in the area you can use VOD to watch it, without the setup of Bittorrent, it happens (for me) only a few times a year.


The FF/RW still doesn't work correct, since it's not really FF and RW.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

For all intents and purposes (i.e. actual use), yes it is. Doesn't matter if the implementation is a little different.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> For all intents and purposes (i.e. actual use), yes it is. Doesn't matter if the implementation is a little different.


Because it is a pre-recorded file on the XoD servers, there is only one RW/FF speed, unlike real DVR'ed recordings where the DVR is doing the FF and RW locally off of the regular video file.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Jeez man, that doesn't change the fact that yes indeedy, you can FF/REW on some shows. Get a grip.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Jeez man, that doesn't change the fact that yes indeedy, you can FF/REW on some shows. Get a grip.


Yes. You can fake FF/RW some shows on XoD. I never said otherwise. I just said that the fake FF/RW really sucks, because, well, it does. You get spoiled after having a TiVo almost continuously for a decade!


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I I think Vod, as kludgy as it is, is pretty simple to operate. 

recommending BitTorrent as a living room-type alternative is a like recommending WMC to someone who wants a dvr.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> I I think Vod, as kludgy as it is, is pretty simple to operate.
> 
> recommending BitTorrent as a living room-type alternative is a like recommending WMC to someone who wants a dvr.


Bitorrent is a heck of a lot easier than getting MCE to work reliably!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Works out of the box for most, but that's yet another Bigg troll.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I hate to distract you all from bickering over BT with a return to the original topic but I'm going to try anyway.

When you say go away you mean the option disappears off the menu? Or just that it doesn't work?

I've been having trouble with XOD the last two days on my mini. 

I get a "service error" CL-13 tivocardio-ch2-a5p.Comcast.com

Is anyone else seeing this? Or know what it means?

I tried a support chat but it resolved itself partway through with no explanation as to what fixed it and then it happened again last night. 

Interestingly I tried the non-HD version and it worked fine. Don't know if that was coincidental or not.

Please note that I am well aware of bit torrent, how to do it, and the advantages and disadvantages. My goal here is not "what is the quickest and easiest way to watch this show" it is "how do I fix this feature".


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The XOD menu choice disappears. Your problem sounds like the same one being reported in a Roamio forum thread.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

OK, thanks. I don't often venture out of HH.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Robin said:


> I hate to distract you all from bickering over BT with a return to the original topic but I'm going to try anyway.
> 
> When you say go away you mean the option disappears off the menu? Or just that it doesn't work?
> 
> ...


I just tried accessing "Elementary" HD and "Castle" HD on XOD using my Mini (connected to my Pro via Moca). I got the same error you did. I rebooted my Mini and now XOD works fine.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Works out of the box for most, but that's yet another Bigg troll.


No, it's not, it's based on my personal experience with both. I have been using bittorrent for quite a few years.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The troll is that WMC works great for most out of the box, but you couldn't get it to work for you so therefore it sucks for everyone. And you repeat this at every opportunity, which I'm sure you're now going to do here.

Just stop it.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> The troll is that WMC works great for most out of the box, but you couldn't get it to work for you so therefore it sucks for everyone. And you repeat this at every opportunity, which I'm sure you're now going to do here.
> 
> Just stop it.


I'm pretty tech savvy, and I got it to work, but it was flaky as all get out. If I have problems with it, all but the most knowledgeable Windows geeks are going to be risking problems with it.

Furthermore, the interface just sucks. It doesn't make sense, it's like they tried to re-invent TiVo and in the process made an interface that is worse than the awful iGuide/Explorer interfaces on cable DVRs. It's pretty bad when Microsoft can't make the interface as "good" as the crappy cable DVRs. I wish there was something like TiVo, or TiVo itself that could reliably run on a PC, but there just isn't.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Bigg said:


> You can't FF ads in many cases, and finding anything through the XoD interface is nearly impossible. The whole app bombs out about half the time, and the FF/RW controls are super slow since you actually can't really FF/RW, there's just those pre-recorded files. XoD is a horrible system, even as the best (least awful) of the VOD systems out there.
> 
> If I really want to see something that I can't get for free somewhere else or catch a re-run of in the next two weeks, I can pretty much always find it on bittorrent.


I'm sorry you care so much about ads. I don't. I don't do a whole lot of FF/RW. I actually watch the show. And you ignored the whole part about using tivo search,finding y9ur show and choosing XD as your viewing option.

You seem to want to apply your needs and use pattern as everyone's. I'm sorry, but it doesn't work that way. It sucks for you. We get it. Please stop trying to tell everyone else they're wrong.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

dbpaddler said:


> I'm sorry you care so much about ads. I don't. I don't do a whole lot of FF/RW. I actually watch the show. And you ignored the whole part about using tivo search,finding y9ur show and choosing XD as your viewing option.
> 
> You seem to want to apply your needs and use pattern as everyone's. I'm sorry, but it doesn't work that way. It sucks for you. We get it. Please stop trying to tell everyone else they're wrong.


Well XoD sucks, and XoD is pointless for TiVo users. It's a nice gesture for Comcast to make their sh*tty service compatible with TiVo, but at the end of the day, it's still a sh*tty service.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Bigg said:


> Well XoD sucks for me, and XoD is pointless for TiVo users like me. It's a nice gesture for Comcast to make their service compatible with TiVo, but at the end of the day, it's still a sh*tty service for my needs.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

dbpaddler said:


> Fixed it for you.


:up:


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^^^^

What she said.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

dbpaddler said:


> Fixed it for you.





Bigg said:


> Well XoD sucks, and XoD is pointless for TiVo users who are competent at using their TiVos. It's a nice gesture for Comcast to make their sh*tty service compatible with TiVo, but at the end of the day, it's still a sh*tty service for competent TiVo users.


I fixed the fix.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

The only fix needed is to your ignorance and attitude when you can't accept others with a differing opinion. 

Just realized this site has an ignore list too. Hopefully this thread will be more manageable now. :up:


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Robin said:


> I hate to distract you all from bickering over BT with a return to the original topic but I'm going to try anyway.
> 
> When you say go away you mean the option disappears off the menu? Or just that it doesn't work?
> 
> ...


Were you able resolve the issue?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

No update, I haven't used XOD lately.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, this thread has almost 3 pages worth of comments and most of them are useless :-( - or totally off topic.

Ok, so we have Tivo Mini in the Master Bedroom connected to Tivo Roamio using MOCA and the Xfinity VOD keeps giving us connection issue from time to time. We start playing a show, and sometimes it works fine. Other times we only hear AUDIO for 5-10 seconds then error message about connection issue.

So far two solutions work in resolving it, neither is satisfactory in my opinion:
1. Restarting Tivo Mini, fixes the issue. (Not instant solution, can take few minutes)
2. Resetting network connection, essentially setting up the MOCA again, IP is renewed and then VOD works again (definitely faster than restarting TiVo Mini)

Is there option 3 out there that I could use?


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

jkudlacz said:


> Wow, this thread has almost 3 pages worth of comments and most of them are useless :-( - or totally off topic.
> 
> Ok, so we have Tivo Mini in the Master Bedroom connected to Tivo Roamio using MOCA and the Xfinity VOD keeps giving us connection issue from time to time. We start playing a show, and sometimes it works fine. Other times we only hear AUDIO for 5-10 seconds then error message about connection issue.
> 
> ...


I would also like to know what other options there are to reset XOD on my minis. Yes *BIGG* I could illegally grab the show from bittorrent, but when I need XOD I want it now, I do not want to switch to another computer, find the show start it downloading, then start to stream it to my TiVo.

I pay for XOD, I do not mind the several commercials and I would like to use it end of story.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jkudlacz said:


> We start playing a show, and sometimes it works fine. Other times we only hear AUDIO for 5-10 seconds then error message about connection issue.


This has been the simplest XOD4TiVo issue for me to workaround. Whenever I hear audio without video on starting playback, I quickly exit XOD and restart the video. It has almost always worked on the 2nd try.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

rfryar said:


> I would also like to know what other options there are to reset XOD on my minis. Yes *BIGG* I could illegally grab the show from bittorrent, but when I need XOD I want it now, I do not want to switch to another computer, find the show start it downloading, then start to stream it to my TiVo.
> 
> I pay for XOD, I do not mind the several commercials and I would like to use it end of story.


My only problem with the Mini and XOD (Comcast) is if the connected Roamio is in power saving mode when I try to go to XOD on the Mini.

Let me add that it the high power saving mode I had the OD problem,


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Works fine as long as power save is Medium.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Works fine as long as power save is Medium.


Oh, interesting; I'm going to have to test that out. I'd seen people mentioning trouble w/ XOD when their DVR was in Standby, but ours is *always* in Standby, yet little troubles. A more severe Power Saving setting would explain that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

IIRC the power save menu mentions that High setting will disable stuff like XOD.

Still not 100% sold that Medium is worth the bother, especially given the update that it reportedly doesn't spin down the drive now.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> IIRC the power save menu mentions that High setting will disable stuff like XOD.
> 
> Still not 100% sold that Medium is worth the bother, especially given the update that it reportedly doesn't spin down the drive now.


Interesting. Our Pro had been set to 'High' power saving. I've set it to 'Low,' now, so we'll see if XOD fares any better going forward.

Thanks!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Interesting. Our Pro had been set to 'High' power saving. I've set it to 'Low,' now, so we'll see if XOD fares any better going forward.
> 
> Thanks!


In High power savings the disk does spin down and you can't use XOD from any Mini connected to that TiVo, if you want to use XOD just go to the room with the TiVo and hit the TiVo button, within about 10 sec you will be able to use XOD from the connected Mini.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lessd said:


> In High power savings the disk does spin down and you can't use XOD from any Mini connected to that TiVo, if you want to use XOD just go to the room with the TiVo and hit the TiVo button, within about 10 sec you will be able to use XOD from the connected Mini.


Yes, I understand that's the theory... except we've generally been able to use our Minis with XOD, with occasional errors, and the Roamio Pro is nearly ALWAYS in Standby mode -- and apparently set to 'High' power savings mode. (It's in the main living room, but no one really watches TV in there.) My comment was meant to counter the assertion that 'High' power savings mode "disables" XOD.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, I understand that's the theory... except we've generally been able to use our Minis with XOD, with occasional errors, and the Roamio Pro is nearly ALWAYS in Standby mode -- and apparently set to 'High' power savings mode. (It's in the main living room, but no one really watches TV in there.) My comment was meant to counter the assertion that 'High' power savings mode "disables" XOD.


High power savings mode does disables XOD for Comcast Hartford CT.


----------

